# SnoWay replacement blade



## CHURCHMOUSE

I have a Sno-Way plow and recently broke the blade. When I removed it I see it is only 1/8" polycarbonate. I can buy a 4 x 8 sheet of polycarbonate for less than they want for a replacement blade from the dealer. Can I "beef" this blade up by using 3/16" polycarbonate instead of the 1/8". Will the 3/16" be flexible enough to form into the plow frame? It is a 24" x 7 1/2' insert for the blade.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## basher

you should be able to get it in there.


----------



## MrBigStuff

It might be wise to make sure that any sheet poly you buy is either surface treated for UV exposure or co-extruded for weathering resistance. Plows spend a lot of time outdoors and the UV can degrade untreated plastics in a hurry. This might explain some of the cost difference.

Also, unless you are picking it up, shipping is going to be expensive on a full 4x8 sheet. Some places will cut it for you at little to no charge, assuming the cut size is small enough to allow using a cheaper standard service like UPS.


----------



## jomama45

CHURCHMOUSE;966550 said:


> I have a Sno-Way plow and recently broke the blade. When I removed it I see it is only 1/8" polycarbonate. I can buy a 4 x 8 sheet of polycarbonate for less than they want for a replacement blade from the dealer. Can I "beef" this blade up by using 3/16" polycarbonate instead of the 1/8". Will the 3/16" be flexible enough to form into the plow frame? It is a 24" x 7 1/2' insert for the blade.
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


CHURCH, I have no idea on the polycabonite. My BIL had the same situation with their Sno-way at his work place years ago. He replaced it with UHMW almost 10 years ago with ggod results. I happen to have the same stuff on my own blade. Depending on were you are in WI, I can give you a link to a goods place to aquire it as well as a cost estimate.


----------



## Turbo X

CHURCHMOUSE;966550 said:


> I have a Sno-Way plow and recently broke the blade. When I removed it I see it is only 1/8" polycarbonate. I can buy a 4 x 8 sheet of polycarbonate for less than they want for a replacement blade from the dealer. Can I "beef" this blade up by using 3/16" polycarbonate instead of the 1/8". Will the 3/16" be flexible enough to form into the plow frame? It is a 24" x 7 1/2' insert for the blade.
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


You have to use 1/8 , I went to my local glass shop and they had and cut the polycarbonate for me but they cut 3/16, instead of the 1/8 and I could not form it to my blade, I returned it and they cut me the right size. cost me $ 100 instead of the $240
Sno-Way wanted..


----------



## CHURCHMOUSE

ussmileyflagThnaks for the update. I ended up buying a whole sheet of "Lexan". I stuck with the 1/8" and it cost me about $140 for the 4' x 8' sheet. We cut it on a table saw and ended up with 2 blades for $100 less than 1 blade would cost from the shop. It seems to be working just fine so far ussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------

